# Menard's Flying Ghost Hack



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

ok so we didn't have much hacking to do ...lol.. we just undressed the little Bugger and added a Foam skull to the mechanism and draped some cheese cloth over it ...

but here is a short video to show you what it looks like and how it moves

http://www.bastardrat.com/menardsghost.wmv


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Holly, I'm getting some kind of garbled computer code and no movie, you're making me pout.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay, I just got Lotus to send it to me. I don't know why it opened for him. Playing favorites Holly? LOL 

It's really pretty cool Holly.And I'm sure much better than the way you bought it. It's a pretty neat mobile FCG. How much was it?


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah it was just $12 at menards... http://www.menards.com

it was a real cutesy ghost before

here's a pic of before 
http://www.tekkytoys.com/pages_june2005/tt_halloween_main.html


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Man I love that thing. If I test that in the back yard my young chocalate lab will have a fit. She will chew that thing to bits. Do they makes those dog resistant?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Holly, Vlad and I found that same ghost at Party City selling for $21.99. Your looks great with the hack job.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Only I'm not sure it was the same, the one on Holly's had moving arms, and the box on the one we saw didn't mention that at all.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice job Holly!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I am going to Party city this weekend and I am going to COPY THAT PROP! LOL!

I have a foam skull..I have cheese cloth.

THIS WILL BE DONE!! This will go down in history as the worlds GREATEST PROP EVER! HAHAHA!

ahem...sorry 'bout that..I really do like it though..

Will post pics of it when I build it this weekend!


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

lol!! Well I saw the same thing at Spirit Stores heer only it was a reaper .,.. it actually looked pretty good except the face... it was $24.99 .. $10 more than Menard's price.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Here is a link to another vender. This one is for $21.98.

http://www.johnsonsmith.com/website...5&keyword=ghost&cat_keyword=&search_page_no=1

Boy, I wishe there was a menard's near me


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Great prop, Holly. We got ours for around ten at Menards and at the time, I didn't know I could hack things and forgot about it. Thanks for the idea! I also like that it has the silent option as well. Easier to sneek up on people that way...


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Got mine at K-Mart for $9.99 last Halloween. Since the hurricane didn't pass by us until 72 hours before Halloween, I had to do a quick job on him. Tore off the cutesy ghost stuff, used a skull from Walgreens, and black cloth that you lay down in the flower beds to keep the weeds from growing.

Meet Fred:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Great Googly Moogly Love That Hack


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, looks awesome...


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get one this time of year?


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

*Inspiring*

I picked up a couple of these from Kmart after last season for (I think) $4 each. Didn't really know what to do with them and now I know! Thanks!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

found one on e-bay but it seemed a little pricy compared to what some of you have spend.


----------

